# Not so precious protector



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Giving away my GP. He's male, neut all shots about 1yr old. FREE! I can't stand him anymore. (don't really care for dogs anyway) He will not stay in the fence. :veryangry: He climbs, digs out. I have even put him in a 6ft kennel. He hit the door latch until he knocked it open so I tied it shut, chewed through and knocked it open. Chained it shut he dug out. :angry: So mad at him right now if I could catch him he would be headed for the pound. (they have a GP rescue that takes them and ships them up north.) They can have him!

Anyone have trouble keeping one in? He will sleep with them at night and take off during the day. :sigh: Sooo ticked at him. He just started about 2 weeks ago. He plays with the dogs down the road and brings them down here. To the goats. Not good. :GAAH: 

Sorry. Had to vent. I'm just so disappointed. I'm looking at jennies raised with goats. I like donkeys. I want a riding donkey too. Might as well get one for the goats while I'm at it.

Gina


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I just saw your post on FB and was wondering what the story was behind it. I'm sorry your at the end of your patience with him.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Haven't had a LGD yet. If he just started this behavior a few weeks ago it is possible there is a dog in heat somewhere and he can't resist the urge. :shrug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, just got a call from mom to say Grumpy and his new "buddies" are killing my chickens. Grumpy lays in the yard and lets them chase and kill my chicks. He may not make it to the shelter when I get home. :angry: Really need an icon with a rifle.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my! Not good. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What an awful thing to happen....  

A hot line top...middle and bottom may detour him from escaping.... 

Or get a shock collar... so when you see him doing bad things... jap him....


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Or he just might not be the right dog for the job. Just because he is a "LGD" doesn't mean he will like his job well enough to do it. If you have to force him to stay in, he is not going to work with you. You might give donkeys a try. We used to have one and she did a great job. Even chased off a pack of coyotes. Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're not alone. I had a LGD do the same thing along with other bad behaviors and I literally almost shot the dog. After that experience, i'll never own a LGD again...however...it's just because of that bad experience...I know of excellent LGD's that do an amazing job....sadly, that dog just soured my thoughts on having one. 

I switched to two llamas (intact male and female) after the dog left and couldn't be happier. :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I can really relate to this.Our Great Pry is the same.They are known to wonder.Ours will be 2 in October and just now starting to calm abit.We hot wired the fence and THAT stoped the escaping part.Digging we can't control and she does it because she is a dog and some like to dig for whatever reason (she hides her bones and one time killed one of our meat birds and buried the evidence :veryangry: ) She knew she was doing wrong cus of the way she was acting and tried to dig it up and sneak away real quick when I was doing chores.Dang dog! She's great with the goats and keeps predators away,warns us of danger BUT will wonder if she can and eats my chickens! I guess there is no perfect dog and they all have their faults. If he's not for you and your herd then smart to pass him along.We have had 2 other dogs and neither was right for our family and needs.Holly is atleast a good guardian and does what she needs to earn her keep here.I can't help but love her and I'm not a dog person either.She's a big sweetie and phazing out of the puppy stage has helped alot with her behavior.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

He's very sweet and goofy but come daylight, he's gone. He busted the top clamp off the fence corner and has shown the goats how to push it down and jump over. The pound is closed today so I have one more day and morning to put up with him. He rolled in something nasty to make his last ride more memorable for me. yea!

My friends have 2 awesome GP's and wouldn't trade them for anything. They went through 3 other dogs before they got these. I asked them if they wanted him but they passed. They didn't want him to teach their dogs bad habits.

I have thought about llamas. I just don't want to have to clip all that hair. Baa Baa is bad enough.

I am looking for a nice jenny or gelded jack that has some goat smarts. I found a jenny with a foal at her side for $200. They say she was raised with goats. They have several with different herds. They have a young (2yrs) old jenny for $100 that was born in the field and raised with goats. I may have to go look next weekend.

My jack that was given to me disappeared from Mitch's pasture when his bull died. He was lonely and found him some cows across the street. He likes it there so we decided to leave him. (the cow owner likes him too so everyone is happy)

Gina


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

See if you can trade the dog for a donkey. Ya never know...maybe they are looking for a dog. Sounds like yours isn't going to be a good LG, but he might make a great family dog. 
Sorry he didn't work out for you.


----------

